
Is Some Tech Too Addictive? - joeyespo
http://www.nirandfar.com/2014/06/tooaddictive.html
======
PaulHoule
Talk about being colonized.

Do you need to be a professor at Princeton with a PhD from Harvard to write
about a sports injury as if you were the first one to ever get a sports
injury?

